# Smith and Wesson rebates



## Grenadier (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like it's that time of the year, when tax refunds arrive...

http://www.smith-wesson.com

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=11101&content=49802&sectionId=10002

A plethora of rebates from S&W:

$50 off the MP pistol
$50 off the (ugh) Sigma pistol
$50 off the 1000 series shotgun
$75 off the I-bolt rifles
$100 off the M&P15 rifle (AR-15 type rifle)
$100 off the 1911 pistol


----------

